# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Win] Phần Mềm >  Cho thuê kiot trong trung tâm thương mại The Pride Hải Phát

## tuanphland12

Cho thuê kiot trong trung tâm thương mại The Pride Hải Phát, trục đường Lê Văn Lương - Tố Hữu, Hà Đông, Hà Nội. 

- Hiện tại trung tậm thương mại còn các vị trí kinh doanh 

*Sàn tầng 1 còn các vị trí: 

+ Kiot với diện tích lớn 100m2 phù hợp kinh doanh với các loại mô hình vừa và lớn như: Nhà Hàng, phòng khám, spa, nội thất, showroom trưng bày sản phẩm, Văn phòng, địa điểm giao dịch, trung tâm đào tạo, Các thương hiệu lớn như KFC, BBQ... Khu vui chơi giải trí, game. Siêu thị Điện Máy, Siêu thị Tiện Ích,... –

 Giá 27.000.000/tháng (giá bao gồm VAT

+ Phí dịch vụ, điện điều hòa tổng, vách Kính bao quanh, cửa kính, sàn gạch. ). 

+kiot với diện tích 24m2 phù hợp kinh doanh các loại mô hình nhỏ: 24m2 vị trí đẹp view 2 cửa . Sẵn vách kính, điều hòa, đèn điện , vào kinh doanh luôn Thích hợp kinh doanh Nail,Mi , kem tươi, đồ ăn, giầy dép, quấn áo... 

Giá : 8tr/ tháng *Sàn tầng 2 còn các vị trí: 

+ Diện tích sàn 40m2. Giá thuê 11 triệu/tháng.

 + Diện tích sàn 102m2 . Giá thuê là 18 triệu/tháng. 

+ Diện tích sàn 477m2. Giá thuê là 70 triệu/tháng Giá bao gồm VAT+ Phí dịch vụ, điện điều hòa tổng, cửa kính, sàn gạch.

Đặc biệt có thang máy, thang hàng riêng rất thích hợp làm văn phòng giao dịch , kho hàng thiết bị y tế, cơ sở sản xuất nhỏ . Chỗ để xe ô tô không giới hạn. Miễn phí 100% phí dịch vụ môi giới cho khách thuê văn phòng The Pride. 

+Chung cư có 3080 căn hộ, 10000 dân cư, hiện tại cư dân đã về ở đến 95% căn hộ. Các văn phòng đã full diện tích với số lượng nhân viên rất lớn. Là cơ hội hàng đầu cho các doanh nghiệp, thương gia vừa và nhỏ đang muốn tìm kiếm thị trường cũng như mặt bằng kinh doanh mới. 

Liên hệ: Phòng cho thuê Hải Phát 0977275717

----------

